# Steering Wheel Spins Freely



## MLWGTO (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm new to the forum and was looking for some help with a problem on my (new) 67 GTO. When pulling into the garage I apparently lost all steering. The steering wheel spins freely with no resistance in either direction or change in tire direction. Power steering fluid was topped off prior to driving. There was what appeared to be a puddle (of what not quite sure, but looked like the added fluid) on the street where the car was stopped while opening the garage door. Any thoughts/suggestions greatly appreciated prior to getting towed to the mechanic.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Have someone turn the wheel while you observe. Is the rag joint at the end of the steering column broke? Has the arm off the steering box fallen off? Is the idler arm OK?
Maybe something in the steering box?


----------



## MLWGTO (Jan 17, 2015)

PontiacJim, thanks for the response. When the steering wheel is turned, there is no movement whatsoever in the engine bay. It would appear that the problem is somewhere in the steering column prior to the firewall. What are the odds the problem is as simple as a broken steering wheel spring?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

MLWGTO said:


> PontiacJim, thanks for the response. When the steering wheel is turned, there is no movement whatsoever in the engine bay. It would appear that the problem is somewhere in the steering column prior to the firewall. What are the odds the problem is as simple as a broken steering wheel spring?


Does it have a tilt wheel?


----------



## MLWGTO (Jan 17, 2015)

It does not have tilt steering. However, it was originally a column shift that has been converted to a his/hers by the previous owner.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

MLWGTO said:


> It does not have tilt steering. However, it was originally a column shift that has been converted to a his/hers by the previous owner.


AFAIK that is an energy absorbing steering column and one shaft slides into the other and is held with two small shear pins in case of a collision.
I haven't a clue how the wheel can turn without the shaft turning since it is designed not to do that even if the pins should shear.
If the rag joint was to fail there are pins so you don't lose steering, it would be sloppy but it would still turn the wheels.
Are you positive there is no movement at the rag joint when you turn the wheel?
The shifter being removed would have nothing to do with it not turning.


----------



## MLWGTO (Jan 17, 2015)

I just checked it again. Wife turned wheel and there is no movement of any kind in the engine bay. The steering wheel spins freely in both directions pretty much without stopping and with very little if any resistance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

This is a new one on me, I have to say. You're probably going to have to start taking things apart to figure it out. I'd start at the top (remove the steering wheel) and work down. Removing the steering column isn't a horribly huge job.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Never have run into this, not even once, in 40 years. You will need to pull the steering wheel and pull the steering column. Not a huge job. Perhaps the expanded wire tube inside the column has sheared....but you would hear it in there and feel it for sure. Your shaft may have snapped, or the splines in the wheel at the hub could be gone. Again, never seen it happen, but from what you describe....


----------



## MLWGTO (Jan 17, 2015)

I appreciate everyones insights and suggestions. I have been in contact with my mechanic and it is slated to be towed in mid-late this week. The more I think about it, I count my blessings it didn't happen a mile earlier as that would have been _really_ bad. As far as pulling the column, etc, I'll be the first to admit, I can clay, polish, and wax with the best of 'em, but mechanically I'm not comfortable. If there are specific things I can run by the mechanic, please let me know. At a minimum, it may help me to understand exactly what he finds.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

OP I had this happen to me once on my 83 Riviera. Happened when I was pulling out of a car wash with a 90 deg turn at the end and I shut the carwash down on a nice day waiting for a flatbed to come and tow me home. Problem was the taper on the inside of the steering wheel adapter stripped out where it fits on the tapered splines of the steering column shaft. I ended up drilling and tapping a set screw on the adapter hub to set against the shaft and never had another problem. This may not be the case but I'd pull the steering wheel and check it out. Very easy fix.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

How about grabbing the steering shaft at the rag joint where it comes through the firewall and turn it back and forth while your wife holds the steering wheel. See if she feels any movement. 

If it is a tilt column, I would think there is a universal joint at the point where it pivots and maybe it has broken?

I too have never heard of this.


----------



## MLWGTO (Jan 17, 2015)

Funny that you mention the hard right turn. Thats what I had to do in the cul-de-sac to get lined up for the driveway and lost the steering going up the driveway. I will relay that info when car goes into mechanic later this week. Thx!


----------



## MLWGTO (Jan 17, 2015)

The issue was diagnosed pretty quickly and hopefully will be fixed by tomorrow. The collapsing columns inner 'D' no longer was in contact with the outer sheath. Additionally the bearing at the bottom of the column was just a washer as the bearing pieces either disintegrated or fell out over time. Upshot: New steering column, new rag joint, and idler arm as well as new steering wheel. The replacement parts from Summit are in chrome, can't wait to see it!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MLWGTO said:


> The issue was diagnosed pretty quickly and hopefully will be fixed by tomorrow. The collapsing columns inner 'D' no longer was in contact with the outer sheath. Additionally the bearing at the bottom of the column was just a washer as the bearing pieces either disintegrated or fell out over time. Upshot: New steering column, new rag joint, and idler arm as well as new steering wheel. The replacement parts from Summit are in chrome, can't wait to see it!


WOW! Thanks for that update. Never heard of that happening before. You were darn lucky it happened in your driveway and not on some 100 MPH interstate blast! That would have been my luck.:yesnod:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I just put mine back together tonight and if you rounded out the outer D on that sliding shaft you were doing things!
That shaft is pretty stout.
Cleaned and repacked the upper and lower bearings and now it is smooth and no more squeak.
Rag joint was toast, rotted and split in half on one side.


----------

